# Lopen v Wandelen - to walk



## Stoggler

Please could someone explain the difference in meaning between these two words?

Thanks


----------



## Suehil

'Lopen' is 'to walk' meaning the action of walking as opposed to running or standing.
'Wandelen' is what you are doing when you go for a walk.


----------



## Joannes

Classic difference Belgian vs. Netherlandic Dutch here. In Flanders *lopen* means 'to run' (*rennen* in the Netherlands), *wandelen* means 'to walk'.


----------



## Suehil

Just a slight addition - 'rennen' is not used all that often; 'to run' is usually 'hardlopen' in the Netherlands.


----------



## Grytolle

walk = stappen


----------



## jacquesvd

Grytolle said:


> walk = stappen


 
I agree with the distinctions mentioned above but would like to add that in Flanders 'rennen' means running even faster than lopen.

So we have in Flanders: 'wandelen' (slow, otherwise in sports called snelwandelen), 'gaan' (usually just to express unspecified motion but in some cases it means to move at the speed of normal steps: we gingen over de meir en zagen dat er in enkele winkels nog licht brandde= we moved along the meir simply stepping), then we have 'lopen' (there is always a tiny moment that both feet don't touch the ground; then when you increase the speed it becomes 'rennen'.

In the Netherlands 'wandelen' would be the same; 'gaan' would not be used otherwise than in the sense of expressing motion toward something/somebody but doesn't say anything about how.
"Lopen"  in the Netherlands is the usual verb to express movement by simple stepping(can be a bit slower or faster but there is always one foot touching the ground) and then you have 'rennen' which is used to express both the Flemish 'lopen en 'rennen' 'Hardlopen' sounds more like a term used in sports to express that it concerns fast running.

In some rare instances 'lopen' is also used in Flanders like in the Netherlands: one can hear 'we liepen over de meir' as well as 'we gingen over de meir' to say that we were just 'walking' in that street.

There are other verbs expressing manners of walking like 'kuieren', 'slenteren', etc but they have corresponding English verbs like 'to stroll', etc.


----------



## Lawrencelot

Suehil said:


> 'Lopen' is 'to walk' meaning the action of walking as opposed to running or standing.
> 'Wandelen' is what you are doing when you go for a walk.


This is the correct answer in the Netherlands.


----------



## Chimel

A very interesting question to me... 

Recently, I've been "walking/running" a 100 km walk - the famous Dodentocht in Bornem. People asked me if I had been running all the time and I found it difficult to explain it to Flemish friends.

This is what I said: "In de eerste helft heb ik meestal gelopen, maar dan heb ik gestapt" (or is it: "gewandeld"?). I think they understood me but is this right? (French is: "j'ai couru et puis j'ai marché")

Suppose I had to say it to Dutch people in the Netherlands, so what? 
"In de eerste helft heb ik meestal gerend (?), maar dan heb ik gelopen". Is this OK?

Thanks everyone !


----------



## Grytolle

Flemish (translated from the French sentence): "Eerst liep ik en daarna heb ik gestapt"


----------



## Lopes

Suehil said:


> Just a slight addition - 'rennen' is not used all that often; 'to run' is usually 'hardlopen' in the Netherlands.



But "hardlopen" is only used for the "sport", "rennen" is used for both the sport and for running when you are in a rush, etc.


----------



## sanne78

Chimel said:


> Suppose I had to say it to Dutch people in the Netherlands, so what?
> "In de eerste helft heb ik meestal gerend (?), maar dan heb ik gelopen". Is this OK?


 
Ik zou zeggen:
"In de eerste helft heb ik voornamelijk hardgelopen, maar in de tweede helft heb ik gewoon gelopen (heb ik gelopen/gewandeld??)

*Rennen *(mijns inziens) is iets wat je doet als je haast hebt, of als je snel van A naar B wilt.
*Hardlopen* is een sport.

_*Rennen*: (IMO) is something you don when you are in a hurry, or if you want to go quickly from A to B._
_*Hardlopen* is a sport._


----------



## Chimel

Grytolle said:


> Flemish (translated from the French sentence): "Eerst liep ik en daarna heb ik gestapt"


Dank u ! Het betekent dus dat we aan de lijst van Jacquesvd een vijfde werkwoord moeten toevoegen: wandelen-gaan-stappen-lopen-rennen. Niet altijd evident om dit relevant te gebruiken... Wat zeg je bv voor een klein kind dat zijn eerste stappen doet: "hij kan al stappen"? "hij kan al gaan"?

Bijkomende vraag voor mij is waarom het verschil tussen de twee tijden (_liep_ / _heb gestapt_) terwijl het voor mij éénzelfde moment in het verleden was (maar hiervoor moeten we een aparte discussie openen, zeker? )


----------



## Chimel

sanne78 said:


> Ik zou zeggen:
> "In de eerste helft heb ik voornamelijk hardgelopen, maar in de tweede helft heb ik gewoon gelopen (heb ik gelopen/gewandeld??)
> 
> *Rennen *(mijns inziens) is iets wat je doet als je haast hebt, of als je snel van A naar B wilt.
> *Hardlopen* is een sport.


Bedankt voor je antwoord !

Dus als ik in Nederland zeg "ik heb 20 km gelopen", dan begrijpt iedereen dat ik heb "gestapt" (om het op z'n Vlaams te zeggen - English "walking" - French "marché")? En aders moet ik zeggen: "Ik heb 20 km hardgelopen"?

Is het wel zo? Sorry dat ik met die vraag blijf hammeren, maar het is belangrijk voor mij omdat het mijn hobby is en ik heb het altijd moeilijk met die werkwoorden...


----------



## sanne78

Het is inderdaad niet makkelijk.

"Ik heb vanochtend 20 km *gelopen*". Zou ik opvatten als "hardlopen", omdat het de indruk geeft je gelopen hebt om te sporten. Je kunt ook zeggen: "Ik heb vanochtend 20km hardgelopen." 

Als je zegt "Ik ben hier *lopend* heengekomen", zou ik het opvatten als "wandelen".


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Ik wil hier niemand tegenspreken, ik wil gewoon even melden wat Van Dale hierover te zeggen heeft (14de editie, 2005). Voor wat het waard is.
*Lopen:*
1/2. zich op de benen (snel) voortbewegen
6. zich begeven
*Wandelen:*
1. lopen in het algemeneen (verouderd)
2. zich bewegen (verouderd)
3. gemakkelijk en zonder zich in te spannen lopen, 

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

Chimel said:


> Dank u ! Het betekent dus dat we aan de lijst van Jacquesvd een vijfde werkwoord moeten toevoegen: wandelen-gaan-stappen-lopen-rennen. Niet altijd evident om dit relevant te gebruiken... Wat zeg je bv voor een klein kind dat zijn eerste stappen doet: "hij kan al stappen"? "hij kan al gaan"?


Hij kan al stappen



Chimel said:


> Bijkomende vraag voor mij is waarom het verschil tussen de twee tijden (_liep_ / _heb gestapt_) terwijl het voor mij éénzelfde moment in het verleden was (maar hiervoor moeten we een aparte discussie openen, zeker? )


Geen idee, sorry


----------



## jacquesvd

Frank06 said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Ik wil hier niemand tegenspreken, ik wil gewoon even melden wat Van Dale hierover te zeggen heeft (14de editie, 2005). Voor wat het waard is.
> *Lopen:*
> 1/2. zich op de benen (snel) voortbewegen
> Frank


 
En dit is het probleem voor sommige buitenlanders die Nederlands leren, vooral wanneer zij in de eigen taal het onderscheid tussen 'stappen' en 'lopen' (beide voeten eventjes te samen van de grond) wel hebben want het Nederlands in Vlaanderen heeft dit onderscheid bewaard, terwijl het Nederlands van Nederland 'lopen' gebruikt voor zowel 'stappen' 

Verder werkt dan verwarrend dat hetgeen Vlaanderen 'lopen' noemt en in Nederland 'rennen ' heet de vraag doet rijzen wat het Vlaamse 'rennen' dan wel is en dat is gewoon iets 'sneller' lopen dan gewoon 'lopen'.


----------



## Lawrencelot

Ik zal eventjes mijn eigen definities geven, het blijft een mening natuurlijk maar ik ben wel een native 

Wandelen: Jezelf rustig voortbewegen, meestal niet met de bedoeling om naar een bestemming te komen maar om te genieten van het weer, de omgeving, etc. Of als lichaamsbeweging voor ouderen/zieken. (Engels: to take a walk.)
Lopen: Jezelf voortbewegen om naar een bestemming te gaan, zonder dat beide voeten ooit tegelijk van de grond komen. Je kunt het wel eens gebruiken als variant voor 'joggen' maar dan bedoel je eigenlijk het volgende woord hier, dat je dan hebt afgekort:
Hardlopen/Joggen: Beide voeten zijn soms tegelijkertijd van de grond. Je doet dit niet om bij een bestemming te komen maar als sport/lichaamsbeweging.
Rennen: Beide voeten zijn soms tegelijkertijd van de grond. Rennen kan voor lichaamsbeweging zijn, maar dan kun je beter het vorige woord gebruiken. In ieder geval kan je dit woord gebruiken als je snel naar een bestemming wilt komen.
Stappen: Betekent in Nederland totaal iets anders, namelijk naar de kroeg gaan.

Ik wandel door het bos. Ik loop even naar de winkel. Ik ga hardlopen, want ik moet echt wat aan mijn conditie doen. Ik moet nu rennen anders mis ik de bus.

Chimel: als je zegt "ik heb 20 km gelopen" zou ik alleen uit de rest van de context kunnen opmaken dat je hebt gejogd. Met alleen die 5 woorden zou ik denken dat nooit je beide voeten tegelijk van de grond kwamen.


----------



## jacquesvd

Lawrencelot said:


> Ik zal eventjes mijn eigen definities geven, het blijft een mening natuurlijk maar ik ben wel een native
> 
> Wandelen: Jezelf rustig voortbewegen, meestal niet met de bedoeling om naar een bestemming te komen maar om te genieten van het weer, de omgeving, etc. Of als lichaamsbeweging voor ouderen/zieken. (Engels: to take a walk.)
> Lopen: Jezelf voortbewegen om naar een bestemming te gaan, zonder dat beide voeten ooit tegelijk van de grond komen. Je kunt het wel eens gebruiken als variant voor 'joggen' maar dan bedoel je eigenlijk het volgende woord hier, dat je dan hebt afgekort:
> Hardlopen/Joggen: Beide voeten zijn soms tegelijkertijd van de grond. Je doet dit niet om bij een bestemming te komen maar als sport/lichaamsbeweging.
> Rennen: Beide voeten zijn soms tegelijkertijd van de grond. Rennen kan voor lichaamsbeweging zijn, maar dan kun je beter het vorige woord gebruiken. In ieder geval kan je dit woord gebruiken als je snel naar een bestemming wilt komen.
> Stappen: Betekent in Nederland totaal iets anders, namelijk naar de kroeg gaan.
> 
> Ik wandel door het bos. Ik loop even naar de winkel. Ik ga hardlopen, want ik moet echt wat aan mijn conditie doen. Ik moet nu rennen anders mis ik de bus.
> 
> Chimel: als je zegt "ik heb 20 km gelopen" zou ik alleen uit de rest van de context kunnen opmaken dat je hebt gejogd. Met alleen die 5 woorden zou ik denken dat nooit je beide voeten tegelijk van de grond kwamen.


 Wat je beschrijft is wat ik inderdaad tijdens mijn verblijf in Nederland ervaren heb: Hier in Vlaanderen is het duidelijk anders, wij onderscheiden veel fijner:
--wandelen is min of meer hetzelfde
-- stappen (traag of snel) is zich voortbewegen maar altijd raakt een voet de grond: voorbeeld: flink doorstappen kinderen anders missen we de bus
--lopen: er is altijd een moment dat beide voeten van de grond zijn. Dit lopen kan trager of sneller zijn maar het is nooit stappen. Er bestaan enkele uitdrukkingen waarin het Vlaamse lopen met het Nederlandse overeenkomt: bvb: we liepen over de meir, maar dan is 'we gingen over de meir' hiervan een perfect synoniem
--rennen is lopen maar dan duidelijk sneller
-- joggen is sportief lopen
--hardlopen is een term uit de sport of ook wel in het dagelijkse leven gebruikt om flink doorjoggen aan te duiden

(in Vlaanderen kent men de uitdrukking 'vanavond gaan we stappen' zoals je die beschrijft en het kan dan zelfs nog erger, maar normaliter geeft het een voorwaartse beweging waarbij altijd een voet de grond raakt aan.)

Let op: wat ik hier beschrijf voor Vlaanderen is niet het dialect maar de standaardtaal zoals ze hier gebruikt wordt.
(Ik schrijf hier nu 'gebruikt wordt' en zou even goed 'wordt gebruikt' kunnen geschreven hebben of hebben geschreven, maar hoewel beide vormen hier gebruikelijk zijn heeft een recente telling uitgewezen dat in Vlaanderen de vorm met het participium in voorlaatste positie de meest frekwente is, terwijl dit in Nederland andersom is)


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt allemaal voor de moeite !

Nu weet ik tenminste wat ik tegen Vlaamse collega-joggers kan zeggen... Tegen Nederlanders is het wat minder duidelijk (maar het komt voor mij ook minder vaak voor). 

Misschien nog volgend (en laatste...) voorbeeld, vooral dan voor de Nederlanders. Het is een uitdrukking die mijn grootvader graag gebruikte: "Il faut savoir marcher avant de vouloir courir". Dat zei hij als iemand te snel stap B wou doen vooraleer hij al stap A goed beheerste.

In "Standaard Vlaams" is dat zeker zoiets als: "Je moet kunnen stappen voordat je begint te lopen". OK, het is nu duidelijk.

Maar in Nederland dan: "Je moet kunnen lopen voordat je begint te ... ? rennen"?


----------



## Lawrencelot

Ja, "je moet kunnen lopen voordat je begint te rennen". Klinkt heel logisch voor een Nederlander, zou zo een spreekwoord kunnen zijn.


----------



## Chimel

Mooi, dan hebben we hier nog een spreekwoord van gemaakt !


----------



## sanne78

Chimel said:


> Mooi, dan hebben we hier nog een spreekwoord van gemaakt !


 


Ik zat eigenlijk te zoeken naar een Nederlands equivalent van deze Franse uitdrukking..

"Alles op zijn tijd." ??


----------



## Suehil

'Niet te hard van stapel lopen' ?


----------



## Hitchhiker

Until I read this thread I had thought I misunderstood lopen when I was in Belgium. When I was there I had thought lopen meant to run. When I went to Namibia for 8 years I learned there that loop meant to walk in Afrikaans and hardloop is to run. After reading some more Dutch I picked on the fact that lopen is to walk in Dutch and I thought I had misunderstood this when I was in Belgium. Now I see maybe I was correct in thinking lopen is to run in Belgium.


----------



## jacquesvd

Hitchhiker said:


> Until I read this thread I had thought I misunderstood lopen when I was in Belgium. When I was there I had thought lopen meant to run. When I went to Namibia for 8 years I learned there that loop meant to walk in Afrikaans and hardloop is to run. After reading some more Dutch I picked on the fact that lopen is to walk in Dutch and I thought I had misunderstood this when I was in Belgium. Now I see maybe I was correct in thinking lopen is to run in Belgium.


 
You are absolutely correct to understand that 'lopen' in Belgium means 'to run' There are a few expressions where it is used differently, e.g. 'ik liep hem tegen het lijf' which simply means that I met him unexpectedly, in English I would say 'I ran into him'. In this particular case it is not automatically understood that you 'ran into the other person' running although this could be so but more common would be that you just met him.


----------



## Hitchhiker

Somebody from Belgium gave me this list.

gaan         =  general word  for 'go' that can be used as move, leave

wandelen    =  walk

lopen        =   used for  'walk' , 'go' , and 'run'

hardlopen   =  race, run a race, run fast

rennen      =   run

spurten     =  sprint


----------



## jacquesvd

Hitchhiker said:


> Somebody from Belgium gave me this list.
> 
> gaan = general word for 'go' that can be used as move, leave
> 
> wandelen = walk
> 
> lopen = used for 'walk' , 'go' , and 'run'
> 
> hardlopen = race, run a race, run fast
> 
> rennen = run
> 
> spurten = sprint


 
It's a correct list, but the by very far most frequent use of 'lopen' is to run.

'Lopen' can sometimes mean 'to walk' like in the sentence ' toen we vorige zaterdag over de meir liepen, kwamen we Jan tegen' in this sentence you're certainly nort running but walking, although the undertone of 'leisure' that fits with 'wandelen' is much less pronounced.

 It hardly ever occurs in the sense of the Dutch lopen (to go) and when used it does not specifically describe the movement whereby there is always a foot touching the ground but it expresses movement in general, like in  "het brood is op; goed, dan loop ik even naar de bakker" and one wouldn't normally understand that the person is going to cover the distance to the baker running, although that culd be possible, but rather in the sense of 'gaan' and that's then also the verb that will be used in 90% of the cases. 'het brood is op; goed, dan ga ik wel even naar de bakker'

Hardlopen = rennen but used in sport. Written separately  'hard lopen' it is a synonym of 'snel lopen' and equals 'rennen'. Example: two children have run and the second one is disappointed but mother says 'jij hebt ook hard gelopen, hoor'


----------



## jacquesvd

Chimel said:


> Mooi, dan hebben we hier nog een spreekwoord van gemaakt !


 
In Vlaanderen zegt men: je moet eerst kunnen gaan vooraleer je kan lopen


----------



## Chimel

jacquesvd said:


> In Vlaanderen zegt men: je moet eerst kunnen gaan vooraleer je kan lopen


Ik dàcht dat ik het had begrepen, maar toch niet helemaal...

Alles wat jullie hier uitleggen is klaar en duidelijk, behalve het gebruik van "stappen" (in Vlaanderen). Ik dacht: "gaan" is algemeen ("ik ga naar de bakker" zegt niets over je snelheid of je manier van gaan, zoals je aan Hitchhiker uitlegt); "stappen" en "lopen" worden gebruikt als je deze manier van gaan wil specifiëren, bv om het verschil tussen beide te beklemtonen.

Daarom had ik dus hier verwacht "je moet eerst kunnen _stappen_ vooraleer je kan lopen."


----------



## jacquesvd

Chimel said:


> Ik dàcht dat ik het had begrepen, maar toch niet helemaal...
> 
> Alles wat jullie hier uitleggen is klaar en duidelijk, behalve het gebruik van "stappen" (in Vlaanderen). Ik dacht: "gaan" is algemeen ("ik ga naar de bakker" zegt niets over je snelheid of je manier van gaan, zoals je aan Hitchhiker uitlegt); "stappen" en "lopen" worden gebruikt als je deze manier van gaan wil specifiëren, bv om het verschil tussen beide te beklemtonen.
> 
> Daarom had ik dus hier verwacht "je moet eerst kunnen _stappen_ vooraleer je kan lopen."


 
Ja, 'eerst stappen en dan lopen' wordt ook gezegd, maar de uitdrukking met 'gaan' komt iets meer voor.
Gaan heeft, in Vlaanderen, nog altijd de betekenis van zich te voet voortbewegen.
Het verschil tussen gaan (in de betekenis van zich te voet voortbewegen) en stappen kan niet uitgelegd worden vrees ik omdat het allebei betekent zich voortbewegen door een voet na de andere op de grond te plaatsen, maar 'stappen' accentueert dit, terwijl 'gaan' daar neutraler is.

Je zal niet zo snel horen: ik stap naar school, maar ik ga naar school. Ik ga naar school heeft natuurlijk ook de betekenis dat je al onderricht volgt, maar ook dat je je er (te voet) naar toe begeeft. ' Ga je al naar school' is duidelijk een vraag of je al onderricht volgt, maar 'ik ga nu naar school' betekent dat je je er te voet naar toe begeeft (voor de ouders, die weten dat het kind altijd te voet gaat is dan alles duidelijk; voor een toevallige bezoeker misschien niet helemaal en dan vraagt die: hoe? en luidt het antwoord: te voet) De uitdrukking 'ik loop naar school' bestaat hier niet, behalve wanneer het kind effectief al lopend (rennend) naar school gaat, maar een onderwijzer kan wel tegen zijn vrouw zeggen: ik loop nog even langs de school in de betekenis van 'ik ga er even naar toe'.   

Op bepaalde momenten is het dus puur idiomatisch, maar het oplopende rijtje is : wandelen-stappen(gaan)-lopen-rennen (of hard lopen, vaneen geschreven)-sprinten. Hardlopen aaneen geschreven is hier een term uit de sport, net als snelwandelen.


----------



## jacquesvd

Chimel said:


> Ik dàcht dat ik het had begrepen, maar toch niet helemaal...
> 
> Alles wat jullie hier uitleggen is klaar en duidelijk, behalve het gebruik van "stappen" (in Vlaanderen). Ik dacht: "gaan" is algemeen ("ik ga naar de bakker" zegt niets over je snelheid of je manier van gaan, zoals je aan Hitchhiker uitlegt); "stappen" en "lopen" worden gebruikt als je deze manier van gaan wil specifiëren, bv om het verschil tussen beide te beklemtonen.
> 
> Daarom had ik dus hier verwacht "je moet eerst kunnen _stappen_ vooraleer je kan lopen."


 
Op je vraag heb ik gisteren geantwoord, maar ik heb er nu zelf een:


Gisteren zag ik een groep lopers in het park (dus duidelijk  in de Vlaamse betekenis des woords ) en bedacht plots dat 'renners' alleen voor wielrenners gebruikt wordt ook al betekent het werkwoord zelf 'snel lopen'

Mijn vraag nu: in het Frans noemt men les cyclistes qui font le tour de France des coureurs. Est-ce qu'on appelle 'de lopers' aussi des coureurs? Je sais qu'on dit 'une course à pied' mais ceux qui y participent sont alors des coureurs?


----------



## Chimel

jacquesvd said:


> Mijn vraag nu: in het Frans noemt men les cyclistes qui font le tour de France des coureurs. Est-ce qu'on appelle 'de lopers' aussi des coureurs? Je sais qu'on dit 'une course à pied' mais ceux qui y participent sont alors des coureurs?


Ja, zeker: bij amateurlopers kun ook "les joggeurs" zeggen, maar "les coureurs" klopt ook. En iemand die de 1500 of de 10.000 meter op piste loopt is zeker "un coureur" (de fond, de demi-fond).

(Don Juan was ook "un coureur", maar dat is nu een totaal andere betekenis... )


----------



## Guichelheil

In Nederland wordt ook nog wel eens _gehold_. Dat licht ergens tussen lopen en rennen in. Gevoelsmatig ligt het voor mij dichter bij de 'start' dan bij de 'finish'.

Als je met je kind van huis vertrekt, niets te vroeg, maar ook niet echt te laat, zeg je: "Hollen, want ik wil de trein niet missen." Maar als je vlakbij het station bent en je ziet iets geels naderen, dan zeg je: "Rennen, want de trein komt er al aan!"


----------



## Lawrencelot

O ja hollen heb je ook nog. Maar dat gebruik je meer met kinderen eigenlijk, ik gebruik dat woord zelf bijna nooit. Ik zou het dezelfde betekenis geven als rennen, maar dan alleen als je met kinderen praat.


----------

